# Milan, terzo posto possibile?



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo voi il terzo posto è possibile raggiungerlo o dovremo fermarci all'Europa League?


----------



## Clint Eastwood (12 Gennaio 2013)

Se avessimo preso un centrocampista e una punta decenti e con un altro in panca forse ce l'avremmo fatta anche ad arrivare secondi, visto il nulla cosmico che si appropingua alle spalle dei gobbi. 
Ma cosi come siamo ora, con un Robinho demotivato in meno e Muntari sostanzialmente fermo da Agosto, la vedo difficilissima.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi il terzo posto è possibile raggiungerlo o dovremo fermarci all'Europa League?



se comprassero un esterno d'estro di attacco e un centrocampista il terzo posto è raggiungibile , visto che le altre squadre davanti a noi non sono invincibili e che tra poco usciremo anche dalla champion


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Gennaio 2013)

In questo campionato mediocre il terzo posto è raggiungibile. Purtroppo qui i nostri amici non hanno voglia di investire, dunque non ha proprio senso lottare per andare in EL.

La tassa Allegri all'inizio ci è costata un pò.

Boh ormai non si sa neanche cosa si voglia fare per il futuro, questa società è troppo confusionaria naviga a vista. Non so neanche se dire che l'anno prossimo lotteremo per lo scudo.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (12 Gennaio 2013)

Eh si, è ora di cominciare ad accettare la realtà. Fino a nuove indicazioni di Silvio, che potrebbero arrivare quando il giocattolo della politica si sarà definitivamente rotto (e quindi fra non molto, visto che perderà le elezioni e dovrà giocoforza defilarsi), difficilmente si muoverà qualcosa di serio.
Piu' che navigare a vista, direi che siamo ormeggiati in porto.


----------



## Principe (12 Gennaio 2013)

Secco così no lo possiamo raggiungere solo se compriamo 2-3 giocatori


----------



## Ale (12 Gennaio 2013)

no


----------



## Graxx (12 Gennaio 2013)

dipende dal mercato di gennaio...al momento cmq no...


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Gennaio 2013)

con dei rinforzi in difesa e a centrocampo è possibilissimo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Gennaio 2013)

Assolutamente no. Europa League invece è abbordabile vista la mediocrità del campionato


----------



## Butcher (13 Gennaio 2013)

Nonostante la mediocrità delle squadre sopra di noi, no. Arriviamo 5°/6°.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Gennaio 2013)

no, e non ce lo meritiamo neanche, in questo momento. 

se resteremo fuori da tutte le coppe, sarà solo colpa nostra. 
mica possiamo sempre sperare nei risultati negativi delle altre...


----------



## vota DC (13 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi il terzo posto è possibile raggiungerlo o dovremo fermarci all'Europa League?



Non vedo ostacoli per il secondo. Per il primo c'è da confidare nella superbia di Conte che se uno gioca male o è rotto lo schiera lo stesso.


----------



## Sheldon92 (13 Gennaio 2013)

No, andremo in Europa League....purtroppo.


----------



## rossovero (13 Gennaio 2013)

3 posto impossibile, per me, troppe squadre davanti dovrebbero rallentare e noi non siamo cosí continui né penso che lo diventeremo. Europa League invece alla portata


----------



## Albijol (13 Gennaio 2013)

Con questo allenatore e questo centrocampo dove vogliamo andare? Certo basterebbe un Naingollan qualunque per aumentare le nostre chanche, ma la nostra società non capisce una mazza quindi...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Ma neanche lontanamente.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no. Europa League invece è abbordabile vista la mediocrità del campionato


A

A Sto punto preferisco il nulla; EL è distruttiva e inutile.


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Gennaio 2013)

difficile ma assolutamente possibile...l'inter è inferiore a noi,lazio e roma pure..il napoli è al nostro livello ma ha cavani!!noi da marzo in poi avremo una partita alla settimana..lazio(ha anche la coppa italia oltrel'europa league),inter, napoli e roma sono tutte impegnate su più fronti!abbiamo già visto l'anno scorso quanto questo possa fare la differenza...speriamo!


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (13 Gennaio 2013)

Ho messo si. Ma sono consapevole che sara' difficilissimo... Ma secondo me il potenziale c'è'! Dobbiamo solo mantenere il periodo positivo che abbiamo oggi!


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Gennaio 2013)

no, non andremo neanche in Europa League


----------



## Blu71 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> no, non andremo neanche in Europa League



Addirittura .....


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Europa League


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Addirittura .....



Piu che altro lo spero se non dovessimo andare in Cl. El è inutile.


----------



## Re Ricardo (13 Gennaio 2013)

Possibile solo se arriva qualche innesto importante questo mese.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Anche secondo me sarà EL. Ce ne sono troppe davanti che devono cedere il passo. Dovremmo vincere tutti gli scontri diretti, impossibile.


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2013)

Sarò schietto. Se il Milan fa 3 investimenti importanti di giocatori pronti (Carvalho, Lampard e Drogba) arriva terzo. Se facciamo qualche investimento mirato dove serve, senza nomi importanti ma ragazzi utili al progetto andiamo in europa league. Se non ci muoviamo sul mercato come stiamo facendo arriviamo settimi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Gennaio 2013)

assolutamente no, è già tanto se arrivassimo settimi/ottavi, entro fine campionato penso che avremo almeno un crollo...


----------



## DannySa (13 Gennaio 2013)

Questi si sono adeguati ancora una volta, si perde a Roma, si perde De Jong per tutta la stagione, Pazzini è il simbolo dell'attaccante scarso e inutile; dei centrali l'unico affidabile è un 37 enne colombiano che non può tirare la carretta per tutta la stagione, a centrocampo gioca ancora TITOLARE Massimo Ambrosini che ha 36 anni quasi e non si è pensato minimamente a sostituirlo.
Molti giocatori non hanno un ruolo fisso in squadra, Urby, Boateng e questo tende sempre ad influire ogni volta il gioco della squadra, le posizioni in campo, così come i centrali (2 titolari fissi ancora non si sono trovati).
Come può una squadra che ha così tanti problemi e incertezze arrivare al terzo posto dopo aver buttato via non so quante partite soprattutto casalinghe?
A gennaio si poteva fare qualcosa per colmare il gap e darci la possibilità di rifarci sotto, invece dopo una partita di Coppa Italia giocata benino (e persa!) sembra quasi che sia tornato il Milan da terzo posto come si sente dire spesso, la realtà è che puoi avere un buon periodo ma se in trasferta le perdi quasi tutte come sarà da qui a maggio è difficile darsi degli obiettivi (la facilità con cui prendiamo gol su gol in trasferta).
Io sono veramente schifato da questa società, era l'occasione buona per ritoccare la squadra e questi qui mi pensano a Lodi per sostituire De Jong  il nuovo acquisto è Robinho, classico  puntiamo sui giovani ma a giugno quando sappiamo benissimo che solo quello potremo fare visto che la Champions la salutiamo con la manina


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Gennaio 2013)

Direi che si puo anche finire di discutere. Siamo fuori dal terzo posto. Bisognava vincere oggi ed ovviamente abbiamo fallito. Inutile andare in EL


----------



## Ale (13 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sarò schietto. Se il Milan fa 3 investimenti importanti di giocatori pronti (Carvalho, Lampard e Drogba) arriva terzo. Se facciamo qualche investimento mirato dove serve, senza nomi importanti ma ragazzi utili al progetto andiamo in europa league. Se non ci muoviamo sul mercato come stiamo facendo arriviamo settimi.


al milan investono solo i gatti per la strada di questi tempi..con quei 3 si arriverebbe anche secondi


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Addirittura .....



ancora non vi rendete conto...


----------



## Nivre (13 Gennaio 2013)

No, non andremo neanchè in europa league.


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2013)

Con questa rosa in europa league non ci vai neanche morto.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Ma cosa serve andare in E.L.,me lo dovete spiegare.Economicamente non ti porta nulla,giochi di giovedi'.Facciamoci un anno senza coppe,investimenti mirati,1 settimana di riposo intero e possiamo fare un ottimo campionato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2013)

e durissima pero io ci credo fino che non la matematica non ci da contro io ci credo.


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2013)

In Champions non ci andiamo di sicuro. E spero di non andare manco in Europa League, una competizione che non serve a nulla e che non vinceremo mai.


----------



## iceman. (13 Gennaio 2013)

Con questa rosa manco tra 10 anni. E non bastera' di certo il maxi lopez di turno a portarci terzi.

Comunque non si va neanche in el, allo stesso tempo andarci sarebbe traumatico.


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa serve andare in E.L.,me lo dovete spiegare.Economicamente non ti porta nulla,giochi di giovedi'.Facciamoci un anno senza coppe,investimenti mirati,1 settimana di riposo intero e possiamo fare un ottimo campionato.



Concordo. Se non è champions tanto vale ripartire da un anno fuori dall'europa, è più redditizio di sicuro.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Concordo. Se non è champions tanto vale ripartire da un anno fuori dall'europa, è più redditizio di sicuro.


----------



## vota DC (14 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con questa rosa in europa league non ci vai neanche morto.



Prendendo i migliori di alcune squadre che hanno battuto il Milan (Sampdoria o Atalanta) non si andrebbe da nessuna parte. La rosa è ottima in certi reparti e scarsa in altri, ma si continua a perdere punti importanti contro squadre che hanno tutti i reparti scarsi. E' proprio questione di allenatore che fa giocare i giocatori nei reparti sbagliati, basta immaginarsi a dove sarebbe stato il Milan lo scorso anno con Ibra che invece di fare il suo lavoro si mette a fare il difensore perché i titolari non sanno fare niente e vengono lasciati in panchina i veri difensori.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (14 Gennaio 2013)

Questa rosa è veramente scarsa ma.. quelle davanti a noi perdono tanti punti importanti.. secondo me non finiremo poi così lontani dal terzo posto.. e non è ottimismo il mio.


----------



## Ale (14 Gennaio 2013)

non e' che noi non perdiamo punti per strada...abbiamo avuto 2 occasioni per superare la roma e siamo ancora dietro..


----------



## folletto (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ho votato la seconda. Magari con un paio di acquisti giusti si potrebbe puntare più in alto, quindi......Europa League se va bene (non prendiamo nessuno, o meglio, di buono nessuno forse un paio di mezze cartucce)


----------



## DexMorgan (15 Gennaio 2013)

Se prendessimo Drogba [cosa che prima sembrava molto probabile] arriveremmo terzi in scioltezza. 

Ora , anche se abbiamo, ultimamente una media punti di 2 a partita che sono sicuramente da terzo posto rimane dura.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ci credevo fino alla sconfitta con la Roma, poi è risultato evidente che al primo pareggio o sconfitta la rincorsa risulta ardua.
Anche se si mette il turbo non si può mai sbagliare perchè al primo mezzo palso falso si posono compromettere, in una giornata sola, i punti guadagnati in diverse giornate.

E poi Lazio e Napoli sembrano avere acquisito più continuità, aggiungiamoci che i due punti di penalizzazione al Napoli per me glieli riassegneranno.

Possiamo guadagnare qualche posizione, per esempio credo che finiremo sopra Roma e Inter, ma il terzo posto oggi lo vedo improbabile.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Gennaio 2013)

non andiamo da nessuna parte


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ho messo che non andremo in EL non perché lo credo ma perché lo spero.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho messo che non andremo in EL non perché lo credo ma perché lo spero.



In EL ci andremo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In EL ci andremo.


Il rischio è alto, perché siamo a -1 dal sesto posto che probabilmente sarà disponibile se la Roma non arriverà in finale di Coppa Italia.


----------



## walter 22 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Pensavo che il terzo posto era possibile ma forse ragionavo solo da tifoso. Per il valore della nostra rosa e la mediocrità del nostro allenatore forse possiamo arrivare il E.L.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Dipende da eventuali rinforzi, il Milan di Pazzini difficilmente andrà lontano


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me è impossibile,siamo troppo mediocri.


----------



## tamba84 (16 Gennaio 2013)

no ed è meglio cosi,per far avviare una serie campagna acquisti serve comunque l'europa ma il milan attuale può aspirare solo all'europa legue e dovrebbere pure prenderla seriamente.

il bello di quella manifestazione e che puoi mettere giovani con più facilità.


----------



## samburke (16 Gennaio 2013)

Con la rosa attuale credo che possiamo giocarcela per entrare in europa league arrivando 5-6 (coppa italia permettendo). La Roma sarebbe teoricamente più forte di noi, ma essendo allenata da Zeman prende tanti gol (come noi del resto) e fuori casa è irriconoscibile. La Fiorentina è una bella squadra, ma con l'alto tasso tecnico che ha è più idonea a giocare una competizione a eliminazione diretta (le coppe) piuttosto che un formato torneo dove molto spesso è più importante avere una squadra concreta con qualche campione che ti risolve la partita (vedasi differenza tra milan e juventus pre-calciopoli, una vinceva in Europa l'altra solo in Italia). L'Inter alterna momento buoni da momenti meno buoni, Stramaccioni è visibilmente succube dello spogliatoio e ricopre il ruolo di terzo allenatore obbligandolo spesso a scelte discutibili come far giocare sempre milito-cambiasso-zanetti malgrado l'età anagrafica. 
Personalmente credo che per il 5-6 posto, al momento, possiamo giocarcela in quanto i nostri diretti competitori magari sono meglio di noi, ma hanno comunque degli evidenti difetti che sul lungo vengono pagati; da parte nostra abbiamo comunque sia una struttura societaria ben oliata e, malgrado non piaccia, con più esperienza dirigenziale che in queste situazioni (anche se non si investe) viene fuori. La società milan è maggiormente abituata a sostenere certe situazioni rispetto ad altre come Roma e Fiorentina che sono oramai anni che non vincono nulla di rilevante.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ho votato per l'Europa League, ma ci sono buone possibilità di non arrivare nemmeno li. Come ci sono delle possibilità, seppur minime, di raggiungere il terzo posto. L'unica speranza sarebbe quella di fare un filotto di almeno 5 vittorie consecutive e vedere dove ci troviamo dopo queste, ma stento a crede che in questo momento questa squadra possa fare qualcosa di simile.


----------



## samburke (16 Gennaio 2013)

Più che altro il gap con le squadre sopra di noi è troppo alto. Prima o poi dovremmo avere una flessione fisiologica che, per la squadra che siamo, ci porterà a perdere delle partite.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Gennaio 2013)

Non andremo nemmeno in europa League. Anche se la Roma ha un allenatore imbarazzante e la Fiorentina basta poco per mandarla in crisi.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Allegri a Sky sulla lotta per il posto in Champions League: “Ci sono sette squadre che lottano per la Champions, la Juve è favorita per lo scudetto ma noi faremo il massimo per completare la rimonta e cercare di raggiungere chi ci precede in classifica. Tanti club sono rimasti fuori dalla Champions per due o tre anni, vogliamo disputare un grande girone di ritorno per provare a conquistare la massima rassegna europea; certamente paghiamo l’handicap della partenza difficile in campionato. Napoli e Lazio principali rivali? Non solo, ci sono anche Inter e Fiorentina”.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi siamo più vicini....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ad oggi è possibile, però ci vuole qualcosa dal mercato.


----------



## Albijol (27 Gennaio 2013)

Con Spazzini è impossibile, con Balo invece ci si può credere.


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2013)

La mediocrità di questo campionato ci lascia tutte le porte aperte, incredibile.


----------



## peppe75 (27 Gennaio 2013)

voliamo basso,voliamo basso!! partita dopo partita!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

voliamo basso,voliamo basso!! partita dopo partita!


----------



## tequilad (28 Gennaio 2013)

Dipende dal mercato invernale.


----------



## runner (28 Gennaio 2013)

secondo me anche così potremmo arrivarci ma servirà massima determinazione e umiltà!!

dobbiamo renderci conto che nelle tre partite vicino alla doppia sfida del barcellona avremo un calo vistoso e che dovremo cercare però di fare punti!!


----------



## The Ripper (28 Gennaio 2013)

tutti quelli che erano davanti a noi in questo 2013 hanno iniziato a rallentare. Bisogna crederci ma giocare umili partita dopo partita.
Siamo scarsi, e solo un gruppo solido può farcela.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli è arrivato. Adesso cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Livestrong (29 Gennaio 2013)

Datemi Kakà e punto allo scudetto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Adesso lo esigo il terzo posto, si scansassero quelle emme di Inter, Lazio e Florenzia, inoltre il Napoli farà bene a guardarsi le spalle.


Livestrong ha scritto:


> Datemi Kakà e punto allo scudetto


  me lo fai fare duro 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tequilad ha scritto:


> Dipende dal mercato invernale.


Allora ? Chico ?


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2013)

Che palle la sfida col Barcellona non ci farà che togliere energie e concentrazione sono dannose quelle due partite...speriamo di vincere 4 giorni il derby


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che palle la sfida col Barcellona non ci farà che togliere energie e concentrazione sono dannose quelle due partite...speriamo di vincere 4 giorni il derby


Pazzini col Barçafacepalm: purtroppo)e Balotelli bello fresco per i cugini, li voglio strapazzare e li deve strapazzare super Mario.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

possiamo blindare il quarto posto, per me arrivare davanti all'Inter già sarebbe un bel risultato... ma è dura


----------



## Ale (29 Gennaio 2013)

adesso abbiamo piu chance rispetto a quando c'era pato


----------



## jaws (29 Gennaio 2013)

Il terzo posto è l'obiettivo minimo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Gennaio 2013)

fino a qualche giorno fa lo ritenevo impossibile il terzo posto...e io sono sempre stato uno ottimista


----------



## vota DC (29 Gennaio 2013)

E il primo? Vincere 4 volte mentre la Juventus ne perde 4. La prossima matematicamente la Juventus non può vincerla: Barzagli sarà spossato per stasera, centrocampisti convalescenti, niente Bonucci né Chiellini....come fanno a fare meglio della Lazio contro il Chievo?


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Galliani in conferenza stampa per la presentazione di Balotelli: "Puntiamo al 3° posto"


----------



## folletto (1 Febbraio 2013)

Possibile ma non facile. 
Se la maglia rossonera riuscisse a dare a Balotelli ciò che fino a oggi gli è mancato.........vabbè io credo che ci divertiremo (ed è la cosa più importante) e poi alla fine si tireranno le somme, sperando che in tanti rosichino fino a farsi spaccare il fegato.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Giornata decisiva......


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Febbraio 2013)

Stasera si DEVE vincere.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiamo già buttato al vento un paio di ottime occasioni,come all'Olimpico contro la rometta.Adesso non si può più sbagliare.


----------



## Ale (3 Febbraio 2013)

la davanti stanno facendo di tutto per farci arrivare terzi.. è veramente un campionatino.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Andrà a finire che è colpa di Allegri se non ci arriviamo


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

Per il bene del calcio italiano. Rube, nabbule e Milan devono andare in CL. Le altre sono delle zavorre, non superebbero manco il girone


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Si può fare....


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si può fare....



Si deve fare! Sarebbe un peccato non vedere in Cl EL-BALO-NIANG... peccato per le prime 8 partite davvero peccato ora ci tocca risalire


----------



## Ale (15 Febbraio 2013)

si


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si deve fare! Sarebbe un peccato non vedere in Cl EL-BALO-NIANG... peccato per le prime 8 partite davvero peccato ora ci tocca risalire



....dipende solo da noi..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Febbraio 2013)

adesso il Barca...


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ci siamo....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ci siamo....



Beh direi che è ora di chiamare il post: vicecampioni è possibile?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Beh direi che è ora di chiamare il post: vicecampioni è possibile?



....un passo alla volta....


----------



## peppe75 (18 Febbraio 2013)

lo speriamo con tutto il cuore...sarebbe bruttissimo a non sentire l'anno prossimo la mitica canzoncinaa! anche i preliminari sono ben accetti...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Febbraio 2013)

forza ragazzi continuamo cosi!!non mi spingo oltre il terzo posto da qui alla fine sarebbe un gran traguardo


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Dobbiamo assolutamente andare in cl l'anno prossimo..non possiamo lasciare il posto a quell'inter o lazio... l'anno prossimo saremo fortissimi!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo assolutamente andare in cl l'anno prossimo..non possiamo lasciare il posto a quell'inter o lazio... l'anno prossimo saremo fortissimi!!!!



....dobbiamo puntare in alto, molto in alto....


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

attualmente siamo la squadra piu forte di quel gruppetto che lotta per il terzo posto


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Al terzo posto ci siamo. Ora puntiamo al secondo....


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Il Napoli lo incontreremo in casa nostra, almeno quello.


----------



## CrisRs (3 Marzo 2013)

quanto mi rode che abbiamo fatto un'inizio di campionato di ....!!! cioè giochiamo un calcio bello da vedere e vincente...con questo andamento staremmo avanti anche alla rubentus!!! mamma mia...allegri e le sue false partenze!!!!!!


----------



## peppe75 (4 Marzo 2013)

terzo bene....secondo meglio!!!


----------

